# Anyone notice this section has been picking up lately?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

when i first joined up here this section was pretty slow and contained some pretty old posts without new updates, sometimes it would take a week before you would get a response. but these days threads are really cracking! and people post in here on a daily basis. even the reviews section has jumped ahead leaps an bounds in the last 6 months. well done to everybody for contributing and making the BL subection a cracking good read latley. i used to go to another forum to discuss my BL fluff and HH *cough B&C *cough but with the amount of quality posters in here now i havent gone back there in months.

WELL DONE ALL! (lets keep it up hey!, keep reading, keep discussing!)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think it has a lot to do with the glut of really good releases from BL over the last while, such as Soul Hunter, A Thousand Sons, Salamander, and so on. Maybe it's just me, but BL seem to have cranked up the amount of releases every month. 

Also, having one of the authors we enjoy reading participating on the boards adds a little something extra.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

agreed, only recently have a good set of cracking books come out.

Usually its either gaunts ghosts or a HH book.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> when i first joined up here this section was pretty slow and contained some pretty old posts without new updates, sometimes it would take a week before you would get a response. but these days threads are really cracking! and people post in here on a daily basis. even the reviews section has jumped ahead leaps an bounds in the last 6 months. well done to everybody for contributing and making the BL subection a cracking good read latley. i used to go to another forum to discuss my BL fluff and HH *cough B&C *cough but with the amount of quality posters in here now i havent gone back there in months.
> 
> WELL DONE ALL! (lets keep it up hey!, keep reading, keep discussing!)


Its because there`s a community of us Black Library lovers - Mainly CP, Dark Angel, Child of the Emp, Lord of Night (Night Lords fanboy:laugh Khorne`s Fist, yourself, Baron Spikey, Dead.Blue.Clown and his _First Heretic_ info, and to a lesser extent me (Though im still rather... newish to BL) XD!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> Its because there`s a community of us Black Library lovers - Mainly CP, Dark Angel, Child of the Emp, *Lord of Night (Night Lords fanboy:laugh* Khorne`s Fist, yourself, Baron Spikey, Dead.Blue.Clown and his _First Heretic_ info, and to a lesser extent me (Though im still rather... newish to BL) XD!


And proud of it :grin:

A lot of great books are being released and its always something to discuss. It'd be nice if more of the BL team joined Heresy Online, having Dan Abnett and Graham McNeill here would be sweet.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*cough* You're welcome. :thank_you: *cough* I don't spend all day long on the internet chatting it up with BL authors and pushing Heresy's fiction section for nothing. lol I'm [email protected] :crazy: I sw3aR... :crazy:

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

ah man its another victim of the "BL plague"


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

As Katie clearly states below, its just a matter of time.  :thank_you:


Katie Drake said:


> Haha, Ploss has clearly gone mad with power. Before long he'll be an actual writer for the Black Library. Just you wait.


CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

hahaha Zing! so i assume youl become a abnett/mcneil hybrid machine?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I AM MY OWN MAN! :aggressive: lol We'll see, i love to write IG stuff. i guess thats my Abnett side, and i also write singular SM characters well in their own stories. so i guess you could say McNeill as well. lol

CP


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> I AM MY OWN MAN! :aggressive: lol We'll see, i love to write IG stuff. i guess thats my Abnett side, and i also write singular SM characters well in their own stories. so i guess you could say McNeill as well. lol
> 
> CP


Have you seen the sheer amount of books McNeil pumps out per year? Jesus, that man is a machine (as my PE teacher said to me as I did press-ups:laugh


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah, he does put out quite a few stories (complete understatement) i don't quite think i could keep up with that, however. I do own many, if not all, of his stuff so far... *goes to check inventory*

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

mcneil is a fucking machine! i love "a thousand sons"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

It is rather amazing how many books McNeil cranks out and to such an insane standard. Him and Abnett are streaks ahead of the Bl author's, I have read, just in the fluidity and maturity of there writing. However admiitdly my reading is rather limited to the Horus Heresy and EIsnhorn trilogies and thus there writing is what I predominantly read (Don't really have the money to read anything else)

As for the suddn life in this section, thank Ploss and a really great bunch of relases that have just brought the BL books to the top of everyones reading list.

I grabbed the release book from Gw yesterday and hav to say it looks like we have a couple of absolute peaches still to come even though Prospero Burns has been delayed (not a problem for me, dont give two shits for space wolves).

In particular I'm looking forward to Nagash the Unbroken looks like a fantastic read and I will definitely give it a whirl if i can find the cash


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I like to think of myself as a BL section lurker. As the section picks up so will my posts here.
I have a massive BL selection and was even sent a large selection of books from the nice people at GW. I was fortunate enough to go to some game thing in watford and saw Mr McNeil there. Unlike Gamesday there was no que what so ever and i was able to have a nice long chat with him.
I got in to the hobby by reading Sand Mitchel books and again i was lucky enought to talk to the man himself. 
I have a signed limited edition Cain book as well.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i think my first BL book was the first HH book and since then the quiality and amount of books pumped out by BL has kept me intrested!


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah, we certainly got a nice little group here...also noticed the increase in activity here, keep posting everyone :victory:

On a personal note; I think it also has to do with the blacklibrary website being offline for such a long time...I used to roam there daily and had to look somewhere else after reading: "the new website will be launched very soon" for the millionth time....

As soon as it does however, I will still be coming here though...nice place to meet like-minded people :biggrin:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

is the wbesite still down then? man its been way to long! hopefully they do a bang up job and not just squirt jizz at it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

the forum and main website is still down however the releases section and blog are still functional.

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

oh aye! so anybody here read anything else other than BL books? i like to read alot of military books such as "ground truth" etc


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> oh aye! so anybody here read anything else other than BL books? i like to read alot of military books such as "ground truth" etc


I have a rotary system between Black Library fiction and other classic, Sci-Fi and Fantasy fiction. I usually read a handful of Horus Heresy, Time of Legends (To make me cry:laugh x2 Ombnibus` and a new few releases.

I still need to read _Galaxy in Flames & Rynn`s World,_ before I can start _Dune_


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I read car mags... Does that count? Lol. Obviously I'm also into cars.

Damn I hate it how you guys living in the uk have the chance to meet the BL authors. Its something I'll prob never to to experience here in sunny old oz! I'd love 10 mins to just crew the 40k fat with Dan the man or mr mcneill.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> oh aye! so anybody here read anything else other than BL books?


Damn, I havn't read anything but Black Library in a fair while (Bar too many History books for my degree ) - I like David Eddings though, The Belgariad and Mallorean series are fantastic (although I couldn't get into the _Dreamers_ series). I also like the odd Philosophy book!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Any body ever read the books by joe haldeman? the forever war series? good omnibus!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If I'm stuck I'll read the back of a corn flakes box. I can't be without a book. I'm currently rereading the Wheel Of Time series. Fantasy and sci fi would be my first preference, but I'm partial to thrillers, horror, military history, and the odd sports biography. So that covers pretty much every thing. Lee Child (Reacher rocks!), Stephen King, John Connolly, Terry Pratchett, David Gemmell(RIP), Stephen Ambrose, Orson Scott Card, David Eddings, Gerald Seymour, Anthony Beevor, Robin Hobb, and many more.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> I read car mags... Does that count? Lol. Obviously I'm also into cars.
> 
> Damn I hate it how you guys living in the uk have the chance to meet the BL authors. Its something I'll prob never to to experience here in sunny old oz! I'd love 10 mins to just crew the 40k fat with Dan the man or mr mcneill.


Doesn't Anthony Reynold hail from Oz?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Doesn't Anthony Reynold hail from Oz?


Thats a good point, I believe he lives in Sydney. So that gives you one BL author Brother Subtle! :victory:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I read anything that looks good, like t-shirts on well stacked women, and labels on various things... although most of the time i'm stuck sounding out words, due to the fact that i can't read with the text bouncing away like that... lol so they get upset because i'm staring too long...

CP


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Thats a good point, I believe he lives in Sydney. So that gives you one BL author Brother Subtle! :victory:


i better read the 2 WB series books i have sitting here then! lol.
after i finish a thousand sons of course... and then soul hunter...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

@Khorne's fist

Your reading list is pretty much mine. I love the Jack reacher series and the Wheel of time.

I've been forced to cut down on reading as I cant afford to buy books and in the North a library is a dying breed. i swear everything is non fiction. It sucks shit


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

thats pretty rubbish DB!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> I love the Wheel of time.


You would recommend it then?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> You would recommend it then?


I'd highly recomend the Wheel of Time series. It's a big commitment, though. They're on book 12 with 2 more to come, with an average of 800 pages a book. I started reading them in the early 90's, and am currently working through them again as the end of the series is in sight, even if Jordan died before he could finish it. 

I always joked that it took him so long to turn out the next book he'd die before he finished it. Turned out to be prophetic.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

you should have put a hefty bet down!


----------

